# The muziks I mayk



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys n' girls... and you occasional herms,

If you notice my signature, you'll notice a link to a podcast that's done by Kraden and his crew. So... WHERE do I fit it?

Around Episode 11 or 12 (Can't remember, don't plan on doing research), I start sending in segments of me playing acoustic guitar, and singing some real goofy lyrics. Kinda like a Stephen Lynch deal, I dunno.

Point is, is that I write these song, but occasionally I can't really think of topics or lyrics to come up with! I'm just fine with writing riffs and choruses, but it's a damned shame that I have a tougher time coming up with topics, let alone lyrics to write.

So far, my best one is "Whiny DevianTART", which can be heard in my FA gallery. If anyone has any topics, or any lyrics that they'd like to send, please do! I'll even give you credit for the topic and/or lyrics if you help me out. Otherwise, check out Taking up Space! I'm sure Kraden will love me advertising him and his friend's podcast.


----------



## sakket (Feb 29, 2008)

you should just post the songs separately on FA and link to them!


----------

